# XBMC 12.0 r3 building error



## Mur77 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hello,

I have a problems building port "xbmc-12.0.r3".
All depends was built successfully, but XBMC itself produce an error:

```
mur@h-media:/usr/ports/multimedia/xbmc % sudo make LDFLAGS="-L/usr/local/lib/pth"
===>  Building for xbmc-12.0.r3
gmake -C xbmc/main
gmake[1]: Entering `/usr/ports/multimedia/xbmc/work/xbmc-xbmc-7a6cb7f/xbmc/main'
gmake[1]: `main.a' is up to date.
gmake[1]: Leaving `/usr/ports/multimedia/xbmc/work/xbmc-xbmc-7a6cb7f/xbmc/main'
CPP     xbmc/cdrip/EncoderFFmpeg.o
CPP     xbmc/cdrip/EncoderWav.o
In file included from /usr/ports/multimedia/xbmc/work/xbmc-xbmc-7a6cb7f/lib/DllAvFormat.h:48,
                 from EncoderFFmpeg.h:25,
                 from EncoderFFmpeg.cpp:33:
/usr/local/include/libavformat/avformat.h:158: warning: 'AVMetadata' is deprecated (declared at /usr/local/include/libavformat/avformat.h:131)
EncoderFFmpeg.cpp: In member function 'virtual bool CEncoderFFmpeg::Init(const char*, int, int, int)':
EncoderFFmpeg.cpp:80: error: 'AVIO_FLAG_READ' was not declared in this scope
gmake[1]: *** [EncoderFFmpeg.o] Error 1
gmake[1]: *** Waiting for tasks...
gmake: *** [xbmc/cdrip/cdrip.a] Error 2
gmake: *** Waiting for tasks...
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/xbmc.
*** [build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/xbmc.
```

The options screen for port looks like this:

```
lqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqk
    x Options for xbmc 12.0.r3                                           x
    x lqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqk x
    x x[ ] AVAHI           Zeroconf via Avahi                          x x
    x x[ ] EXTERNAL_FFMPEG Use external ffmpeg                         x x
    x x[ ] HAL             HAL (Hardware Abstraction Layer)            x x
    x x[*] LIBBLURAY       Blu-ray discs via libbluray                 x x
    x x[*] LIRC            LIRC support                                x x
    x x[ ] NONFREE         Enable non-free components (rar, ccx, ffmpegx x
    x x[ ] PULSEAUDIO      PulseAudio sound server                     x x
    x x[*] RTMP            RTMP protocol via librtmp                   x x
    x x[*] VAAPI           VAAPI (GPU video acceleration)              x x
    x x[*] VDPAU           VDPAU (GPU video acceleration)              x x
    x x[*] WEBSERVER       Build and/or install internal web server    x x
    x x                                                                x x
    x x                                                                x x
    x x                                                                x x
    x mqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqj x
    tqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqu
    x                   <  OK  >          <Cancel>                       x
    mqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqj
```

And my system is:

```
% uname -msr
FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE amd64
```

What may be wrong?

Thanks!


----------



## asdsdf (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm struggling to build 12.0rc3 also, it fails with a different error (mine fails with libupnp of some sort being the last line, but I've copied over the error message in my clipboard...)

Is there a process to ask for a piece of software to be "bumped"? XBMC 12 final is released now and it makes more sense for the port maintainer to update to this (in my opinion) rather than trying to find a solution for this old revision, and indeed the version upgrade itself probably fixes certain bugs.


----------

